# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  NW 63rd & Portland

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South




1. Larsen Music
2. Heenan's
3. Moorman's
4. Mayflower Church
5. Hac Sai Gai Drive-In
6. C&H Conoco

7. KOCO-TV
8. Coronado S.C.
9. ? Nursing Home
10. ? Service Station
11. Lahoma Rehab
12. Lakeview Country Club

13. Gulf Station
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26. Across the Street
27. Highlander Bowling
28. Highland Hills Christian Church
29.
30.



Same area as of October 2011:

----------

